# Phone/Tablet GPS Appo



## Bill6806 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello! We are a small operation and can’t justify the cost of the precision ag systems that use GPS. We are looking for an app that we can use on mobile devices. I know that accuracy isn’t the same as the precision at systems but I am hoping there’s an app out there that you guys have found useful. Thanks!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

How close (accurate) do you need?

A Garmin can be somewhat accurate, depending on your tree situation. I haven't found a phone app more accurate, but I haven't looked in a while. Can't off the top of my head remember what I have in one tractor, that was accurate enough for spreading fertilizer. It's just a light bar type, that paints as you go, IIRC sub-meter accuracy. But a lot better than me guessing 40' or 50'. 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

External antenna on a iPad works ok....with app of course, not up to speed on which app, used to be one that painted the field...not sure now.


----------

